# DIRECTV Stream is still AT&T and hard to cancel



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

DTVS is the same anti-christ AT&T is!

I am trying to cancel DTV Steam for a bit and the chat function wont work

I HATE AT&T!!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

They are both still ATT Never changed


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A customer who hates AT&T...I'm shocked!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

compnurd said:


> They are both still ATT Never changed


Yeah we all hear things will change. They are answering on Twitter though. on hold for 8 mins now since they asked why


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Yeah we all hear things will change. They are answering on Twitter though. on hold for 8 mins now since they asked why


Anyone thinking something would change is delusional. The Directv website is quite clear that they are still a ATT Company... ATT nor TPG never mentioned change


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gio12 said:


> Yeah we all hear things will change.


When it comes to AT&T, there's good news and bad news. The bad news is there isn't any good news.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Still waiting to cancel.
This is a joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

They they offered my CHOICE for $54 for one year now.
Going to stay for now.
Price is perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gio12 said:


> DTVS is the same anti-christ AT&T is!


The real issue here is that while DIRECTV is theoretically an independent operation, they're still contracting with AT&T for many of their customer-interactive services (Account Management, Customer Service and possibly much of the in-home service calls). I'm sure they would love to be out from under AT&T's thumb to the extent that they were able but that's an expensive proposition.

Just to port the data back to the old Accounts system may be cost prohibitive depending on how significant the changes to the software and its underpinnings were made.

Fortunately for you, you're not bound up in a programming commitment as those who subscribe to DIRECTV's satellite service might be.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gio12 said:


> Price is perfect


Just don't forget what you went through to get there as it won't necessarily improve.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

gio12 said:


> They they offered my CHOICE for $54 for one year now.
> Going to stay for now.
> Price is perfect


Wait, I thought you wanted to cancel? See, this is why they won’t let you cancel online, they lure you back with a cheaper price for a year, they would rather have some money from you then no money at all. 😉


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

gio12 said:


> They they offered my CHOICE for $54 for one year now.
> Going to stay for now.
> Price is perfect


Wow. The regular monthly price for Choice is now $90 (or will be going up to that any day now). So you're getting a whopping 40% discount for a full year with no contract forcing you to stay! Great deal.

Given everything I've read about the cable TV industry, I don't think there's any way that their profit margin is that big, meaning they have to be losing money on you in order to keep you from leaving. I guess TPG is desperate to keep their subscriber count up in order to maximize their sale price in those negotiations they're reportedly having with DISH.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Wow. The regular monthly price for Choice is now $90 (or will be going up to that any day now). So you're getting a whopping 40% discount for a full year with no contract forcing you to stay! Great deal.
> 
> Given everything I've read about the cable TV industry, I don't think there's any way that their profit margin is that big, meaning they have to be losing money on you in order to keep you from leaving. I guess TPG is desperate to keep their subscriber count up in order to maximize their sale price in those negotiations they're reportedly having with DISH.


Yes, why I stayed at least for a fee months. If I don’t use as much, then I will cancel. But its a great rate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gio12 said:


> Yes, why I stayed at least for a fee months. If I don’t use as much, then I will cancel. But its a great rate


A huge discount on a relatively expensive product is still a big chunk of change.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

harsh said:


> A huge discount on a relatively expensive product is still a big chunk of change.


$54 for every channel I want/need is a fIr chunk.
I don’t need regular service except for Ballys, ESPN, USA since NBC Sports is shutting down and maybe 2-3 more.
For under $60 is worth it for now, or until Fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gio12 said:


> I don’t need regular service except for Ballys, ESPN, USA since NBC Sports is shutting down and maybe 2-3 more.


I suspect that Bally's is always going to be a tough nut to crack (assuming it survives). Sinclair is way out on a number of rather spindly limbs.

Outside of local channels, I wonder if direct subscriptions might not be cheaper (though almost certainly less convenient). It seems like Peacock Premium might cover some of your NBC needs.

Five dollars here, seven dollars there and it all adds up but it may still pencil out if saving money trumps all else.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

harsh said:


> I suspect that Bally's is always going to be a tough nut to crack (assuming it survives). Sinclair is way out on a number of rather spindly limbs.
> 
> Outside of local channels, I wonder if direct subscriptions might not be cheaper (though almost certainly less convenient). It seems like Peacock Premium might cover some of your NBC needs.
> 
> Five dollars here, seven dollars there and it all adds up but it may still pencil out if saving money trumps all else.


I have Peacock via Comcast.
I have a OTA and a TiVo Bolt for local.
Might not want need Ballys until fall. Concern is about INDY car racing and why I need DTVS or YTTV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gio12 said:


> Concern is about INDY car racing and why I need DTVS or YTTV.


Looking at the 2022 schedule, it appears that there are only two USA Network covered races that you're not already covered for (Belle Isle and World Wide Technology Raceway). 14 of 17 races appear to be NBC broadcasts.

I wonder if those USA Network races might not show up on Peacock as replays anyway. Shielding oneself from Indycar results isn't a huge burden.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

NashGuy said:


> Wow. The regular monthly price for Choice is now $90 (or will be going up to that any day now). So you're getting a whopping 40% discount for a full year with no contract forcing you to stay! Great deal.
> 
> Given everything I've read about the cable TV industry, I don't think there's any way that their profit margin is that big, meaning they have to be losing money on you in order to keep you from leaving. I guess TPG is desperate to keep their subscriber count up in order to maximize their sale price in those negotiations they're reportedly having with DISH.


i bet there trying to make DTV and the DTV stream look good in there share holders eyes. wich in turn there bending over backwards doing what it takes to keep subs!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wait, I thought you wanted to cancel? See, this is why they won’t let you cancel online, they lure you back with a cheaper price for a year, they would rather have some money from you then no money at all. 😉


they love it when we call in.  . the only thing that i was able to cancel on DTV sat was the epix channel. Though i had to call in and downgrade the main package


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

gio12 said:


> Yeah we all hear things will change. They are answering on Twitter though. on hold for 8 mins now since they asked why


LOL your delusional if you think things are going to change. AT&T destroyed DTV!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> The real issue here is that while DIRECTV is theoretically an independent operation, they're still contracting with AT&T for many of their customer-interactive services (Account Management, Customer Service and possibly much of the in-home service calls). I'm sure they would love to be out from under AT&T's thumb to the extent that they were able but that's an expensive proposition.
> 
> Just to port the data back to the old Accounts system may be cost prohibitive depending on how significant the changes to the software and its underpinnings were made.
> 
> Fortunately for you, you're not bound up in a programming commitment as those who subscribe to DIRECTV's satellite service might be.


I hear that there moving DTV sat customers over to a DTV billing system and out from the old ATT billing system. any info on that one???


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

krel said:


> LOL your delusional if you think things are going to change. AT&T destroyed DTV!!!


Agree, AT&T destroyed DTV.
Why I avoid them when I can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

krel said:


> I hear that there moving DTV sat customers over to a DTV billing system and out from the old ATT billing system. any info on that one???


I haven't heard from one person that they were, are, or will be moved back to DTV billing. I know I certainly haven't been unfortunately.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> I haven't heard from one person that they were, are, or will be moved back to DTV billing. I know I certainly haven't been unfortunately.


This guy hears lots of things he makes up


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

krel said:


> I hear that there moving DTV sat customers over to a DTV billing system and out from the old ATT billing system. any info on that one???


Care to share your source of that information?


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

krel said:


> i bet there trying to make DTV and the DTV stream look good in there share holders eyes. wich in turn there bending over backwards doing what it takes to keep subs!!!


I'd say it's about making those businesses look good in the eyes of a potential buyer/merger partner (i.e. DISH). Because now that DTV has been spun off separate from AT&T, they no longer publicly report their results.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> I haven't heard from one person that they were, are, or will be moved back to DTV billing. I know I certainly haven't been unfortunately.


I seem to recall some guy on this forum -- a long while ago -- saying he was told that by an AT&T/DTV CSR. (Obviously, take with a giant grain of salt.) That they had decided to pause the transition of accounts over to the AT&T billing system and might end up reversing the shifted accounts back to DTV billing.

My guess is that all that has just been on hold for quite some time now once AT&T began heeding the call of Wall Street to explore spinning/selling off DTV a couple years ago. And now they may be in talks for another deal with DISH. So I really doubt anything happens in terms of billing changes until DTV merges with DISH (or such a deal gets kiboshed by the DOJ).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

krel said:


> i bet there trying to make DTV and the DTV stream look good in there share holders eyes. wich in turn there bending over backwards doing what it takes to keep subs!!!


As we've pretty well established, any deal would be almost entirely about subscriber numbers. Everything else about DIRECTV (save any patents they may hold) is not worth much outside of serving DIRECTV DBS customers until the bitter end.

If there are still patents involved (i.e. Replay TV), that might be of interest to someone (DISH).

I'm thinking that running up debt is probably not a good idea given the outlook on inflation and interest rates. Anyone who buys DIRECTV would have to buy the debt and between AT&T and TPG's shares (of the debt), that's a pretty big chunk of change.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

NashGuy said:


> I'd say it's about making those businesses look good in the eyes of a potential buyer/merger partner (i.e. DISH). Because now that DTV has been spun off separate from AT&T, they no longer publicly report their results.


well yea that to!!! i agree with you!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> Care to share your source of that information?


a REP told me that!!! but it's all speculation now!!! i'll belive it when i see it!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

b4pjoe said:


> I haven't heard from one person that they were, are, or will be moved back to DTV billing. I know I certainly haven't been unfortunately.


with all of the speculation flying around it should get interesting!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

krel said:


> a REP told me that!!! but it's all speculation now!!! i'll belive it when i see it!!!


The jury is still out on which is a worse resource for news about DIRECTV: installers or CSRs. Information like that often comes from customers and we know how unreliable they are in terms of authoritative information.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

harsh said:


> The jury is still out on which is a worse resource for news about DIRECTV: installers or CSRs. Information like that often comes from customers and we know how unreliable they are in terms of authoritative information.


I will agree with you on that. Though i will say since the buyout things have gotten a little better but there's still room for improvement....


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

krel said:


> I will agree with you on that. Though i will say since the buyout things have gotten a little better but there's still room for improvement....


It’s literally the same staff


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

compnurd said:


> It’s literally the same staff


Very true!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> Care to share your source of that information?


A rep said that there moving moving people over to off the att billing system onto the dtv system and that my acct would be one of them since i'm only a DTV sub. i'll take that with a grain of salt like everything else they say because i don't think half of them know what there doing  .


----------

